# J'ai raccroché, mon pouce dans Stéphanie



## savama

Salve a tutti, sono nuova qui, quindi spero di non sbagliare niente.
Sto traducendo un libro dal francese all'italiano, ma proprio non riesco a capire come poter tradurre la seguente frase:
"J'ai raccroché, mon pouce dans Stéphanie"...
Si lascia intendere che è qualcosa di sconcio e che finiscono a letto insieme. 
Ma mi è necessario capire quanto sia trasparente o al contrario se non lo é.. 
Come dovrei tradurlo? Qualche idea??
Vi ringrazio anticipatamente.
Baci.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Savama e benvenuta in WRF,
Ci vorrebbe più di contesto. Il narratore stava telefonando?


----------



## savama

Ciao, no sono insieme nella stanza, lui effettivamente è al telefono, ma lei in pratica lo sta corteggiando e prima gli mette la mano di lui nel seno, poi dice "mes doigts peignaient la rousseur", e poi questa frase che ho scritto..


----------



## matoupaschat

Hai scritto "no sono insieme.." ma volevi scrivere "no, sono insieme..." o "non sono insieme...", scusa ma un refuso cambia le carte. 
Comunque, tutto lascia da supporre che quando ha riattaccato, aveva il pollice infilato dentro di lei.


----------



## savama

*V*olevo scrivere no, sono insieme nella stessa stanza..
*I*o pure ho pensato questo ma mi sembra una cosa così strana, scritta così... mi sembra sia un pò troppo spinto.. credi che in italiano lo debba lasciare così, nella traduzione?
p.s. *G*razie =D



> *Devi inserire la frase ORIGINALE nel titolo del thread - "traduzione di un libro francese" non è un titolo significativo*
> Come  devo scegliere i *titoli delle discussioni*?


----------



## matoupaschat

Beh, se stai facendo una revisione ad uso del clero, forse no. In tutti gli altri casi, mi dispiace, sì!


----------



## savama

hihihih ok allora! 
Grazie mille per l'aiuto. =D


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Matou avrà senz'altro ragione, ma io non riesco a capire come possa stare insieme la frase proposta: Non sarà "J'dois raccrocher, mon pouce est dans Stéphanie..."?

GS


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao GS,
Non so esattamente: lui dice di dover riattaccare, forse lo dice all'interlocutore forse a sé stesso, forse anche lo dice alla stessa Stéphanie nel corso del loro gioco erotico. Una cosa sicura è che non vedo come interpretare "mon pouce est dans Stéphanie" in un altro modo che fisico, molto intimo. Ti restano poi da immaginare le possibilità rappresentate da "dans Stéphanie", io non mi ci azzardo... Ci sono altri lati oscuri nelle righe che ci ha riportato Savama e per capire meglio mi servirebbe l'intera pagina per non dire tutto il libro.
Stammi bene!
Matou


----------



## Necsus

Be', visto che lei mette la mano di lui nel seno, probabilmente si riferisce a quello, no?


----------



## matoupaschat

Problema, caro Necsus, la frase "sono insieme nella stanza, lui effettivamente è al telefono, ma lei in pratica lo sta corteggiando e prima gli mette la mano di lui nel seno, poi dice 'mes doigts peignaient la rousseur', e poi questa frase che ho scritto.." è il contesto dato in italiano da Savama, non la stesura completa e originale in francese. Seno italiano non vale esattamente sein français. In francese si considerano "les seins" (le mammelle), *sur* lesquels on peut poser la main, ou *entre* lesquels on peut la glisser. Mais un pouce français n'ira jamais s'y loger, et même s'il s'y mettait, on n'en dirait jamais qu'il est "*dans* Stéphanie". Dunque il posto dove lui ha  "le pouce dans Stéphanie" è per forza la bocca, la vagina o l'ano .


----------



## Necsus

Eh be'... che dire, Matou? Se dev'essere così, io penso che avrei attaccato il telefono mooolto prima...


----------



## matoupaschat

Sto leggendo quel romanzo e, arrivato al brano in questione, confermo la prima interpretazione, cioè quando riagganciò, Averell aveva il pollice infilato nelle intimità "più normali" di Stéphanie, la gradazione presente nel paragrafo non consente il minimo dubbio.


----------



## savama

Hihihi, beh effettivamente non lascia dubbi, ma non volevo rischiare di sbagliare... sopratutto in questa frase =D


----------

